# Pharmaceutical Technology/Biotech sector in Germany



## Amberose (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi all! I'm a fresh graduate in biomedical engineering from Singapore and I'm looking into going for a masters program in germany which can eventually make it easier for me to find a job. I have no experience and that's why I'm looking to apply for a program with and internship. Im currently looking at University of Applied Sciences in Hamburg (HAW Hamburg) for the pharmaceutical biotechnology course. Basically what I will learn would be how to manufacture biopharma products etc. I basically have a few qns:

1) Is it easy to find a job in this sector? and especially in Hamburg? 
2) What are my chances of employment after I finish this course? given that I currently don't have experience and my german knowledge is little (a1/a2)

and on a different note, say if i were to apply for a job right now, how do I do it online? I see many posts on here about how people have gotten job offers while in their home countries. Just hoping to get some ideas and tips!

Appreciate any advice/help given! thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Amberose,

There is a small, but active Singaporean community in Germany. We're attending the (yearly) embassy reception next weekend. Maybe we'll meet you there next year?
As far as I know, a German university degree gives you the right to live and work in Germany afterwards - but check with the university. (Without work permit, EU citizenship or marrying a citizen, you have very little chance of finding a job here!)
A lack of German knowledge is a great hindrance in the job market, as well as in daily life. You should attend classes and learn as much German as possible during your university course!
If you have any more questions, you may post them here or contact me by PM - although we're in Stuttgart and don't know Hamburg very well.

Regards,
Beppi


----------



## Amberose (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Beppi,

That's great that there's a Singaporean community there, i'll definitely check it out when I am there!

I did read about the 18months permit after graduation for job seeking purposes. However, I am having difficulty finding information on how the pharmaceutical sector is doing there, and how big the industry is. I was told that the industry is good here in Singapore, but I am having a difficult time finding a job, so I don't want to make the same mistake in choosing a course which won't give me an edge in the job market. 

University wise, HAW Hamburg is a university of applied sciences (fachhschule) which isn't ranked as well as my home university, so I am a bit worried about that as well. But I am interested in that university since the emphasis is on practicals rather than research (from what I've read). However, I don't know how easy it is for the graduates to find jobs. The same course in TUM (munich) is taught in german and I wouldn't opt for that. Would you happen to know about how well graduates from Fachschule do in the job market?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Fachhochschule graduates earn less than full university grads, but the difference is eroding in recent years (or, rather, decades, as such developments take a long time in Germany). They usually find jobs more easily. (I have no idea about international recognition.) Of course a course held in German language gives you a much bigger advantage in the job market here, just as language skills in general do.
I have no idea about the pharmaceuticals industry, sorry - simply not my field.


----------

